# Share Nitric Acid, Montreal Canada



## GoldTJ (Jun 15, 2022)

Unable to find quality nitric Acid in montreal, in quantity less than 2.5l

I dont trust quality of diy nitric acid

Anybody interested to group-buy with me, or share?


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 22, 2022)

I am not sure Prolab Scientific restricts many salts like Potassium Nitrate or Nitric acid. Two methods are using high voltage arcs in a three-knecked flask to generate NO and NO2 if it is in a well-ventilated area or getting hold of Potassium Nitrate and using sulfuric acid 98% to distill the Nitric acid. The issue unless you have a good permit it is hard to get 68% Nitric acid to buy it. unless you make it.


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 22, 2022)

What are you trying to extract gold? If so a mixture of 160 ml H202 -35% pipetted slowly to 500 ml of 31% Hydrochloric acid HCl may work too. It depends on what you are trying to extract.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 22, 2022)

The same rule goes for Peroxide as for adding Nitric. Add the amount of HCl you guess you need and then add in small quantities until the job is done.

The reasoning for doing it with Peroxide is different though. HydrogenPeroxide decomposes relatively fast in hot solution so one should add it in small quantities to ensure access to fresh oxidizer.
It is also more important to ensure that the HCl are not consumed.

It is slower and weaker so it is less suitable for thick/solid Gold.

Edited for spelling,


----------



## GoldTJ (Sep 22, 2022)

I distilled myself some from salpeter and sulf,acid. I got some over if anybody needs


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 23, 2022)

Here a suggestion but it is dangerous you need a good fume hood you can add bleach to dissolved HCl/H202 or Nitric acid to gold and other salts or add chlorine gas or SO2 gas to precipitate out the precious metals. Both are dangerous and a fume hood or lots of ventilation is required (A MUST).


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 23, 2022)

Here the video.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 23, 2022)

Daniel0007a said:


> Here a suggestion but it is dangerous you need a good fume hood you can add bleach to dissolved HCl/H202 or Nitric acid to gold and other salts or add chlorine gas or SO2 gas to precipitate out the precious metals. Both are dangerous and a fume hood or lots of ventilation is required (A MUST).


I'm a bit confused to what your proposition is and why it is made.
There is nothing to gain by adding bleach to HCl/H2O2 other than pushing up the pH.
Better add pool chlorine tablets, if you need more CL- in the solution.
Peroxide is strong enough by itself, much stronger oxidizer than Chlorine.
The part in the middle eludes me as to what its intention may be.
But bubbling SO2 through Gold solution is a very good and clean way of dropping the Gold.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 23, 2022)

Daniel0007a said:


> Here the video.



Maybe do more study on the forum and Ms. Hokes book.
I have not studied the video here but it do not seem to be from the usual trusted sources.


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 23, 2022)

When your adding 31% HCl to bleach some turn into a base but most dissolve chlorine which can dissolve gold.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFNtP2N2Eho

Most of the bleach would break down into water, salt and chlorine. I recommend TCCA and an acid.


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 23, 2022)

Also both Nurd rage and the Irish chemist Know what they are talking about too.


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 23, 2022)

But the Irish chem forgot to add SMB or a reducing agent to get the gold out of solution. That what mistake I made sorry.


----------



## Daniel0007a (Sep 23, 2022)

BTW my gold bar came but I must wait next year since I need a lot of time to do this project. Stamped pure gold.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Sep 23, 2022)

Calm down, and study.
Search the forum read Ms. Hokes book.
You are like a ferret all over the place with new ideas before you have digested the last one.

Drop the videos for a while, take a few deep breaths and concentrate.

You do not add HCl to the bleach. You add bleach in small increments until no more reaction.
The bleach liberates Chlorine in situ, but also increases pH, so you need to watch the pH closely.
TCCA will over ride this, but has its own drawbacks.
The Cyanuric acid may lead to issues later downstream.
Sodium Chlorate is a good alternative, but may be hard to get.
Peroxide is probably the best non Nitric route.


----------



## Ray Levi (Dec 12, 2022)

GoldTJ said:


> Unable to find quality nitric Acid in montreal, in quantity less than 2.5l
> 
> I dont trust quality of diy nitric acid
> 
> Anybody interested to group-buy with me, or share?


Try Sassounian Outils in Cathcart Square.


----------



## Daniel0007a (Dec 16, 2022)

Well the Min order for Prolab scientific is for individuals 250 dollars MIn. It a lot of money but if I need to make some Nitric acid I can get quite a large amount of Sulfuric acid but the issue they will NOT sell any soluble Nitrate salts like Potassium Nitrate. I am NOT sure what Magnesium Nitrate would do with Sulfuric acid but I assume it would form a solid while heating thus making extracting the Nitric acid almost impossible. 

This is what Red Nile once said to me. Etsy or eBay for Potassium Nitrate if you can find a "Local" Supplier is best. Nobody in Quebec or Laval is going to sell Nitric acid to any Individual.


----------



## Daniel0007a (Dec 16, 2022)

I recently bought a good digital hotplate from them 5-500 deg C and stirring 50 to 1600 RPM on sale normally 985 dollars about 460 dollars CAN my old hotplate that I use for all kinds of projects will boil water at 120 deg C in 10 minutes and keep on rising it no longer safe. If you live in Quebec i strongly recommend ordering from Prolab Scientific. 

Yes 250 min order is a lot but they are very good to their clients too.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 16, 2022)

Daniel0007a said:


> I recently bought a good digital hotplate from them 5-500 deg C and stirring 50 to 1600 RPM on sale normally 985 dollars about 460 dollars CAN my old hotplate that I use for all kinds of projects will boil water at 120 deg C in 10 minutes and keep on rising it no longer safe. If you live in Quebec i strongly recommend ordering from Prolab Scientific.
> 
> Yes 250 min order is a lot but they are very good to their clients too.


Unless you are pressure cooking you will not exceeed 100 C with water until its boiled dry.


----------

